# Matar with direct or indirect object



## karah5835

Hi!
When you use matar do you use it with the direct or indirect object? I hear it both ways. Does the meaning change when you use the IO or the DO. Which is correct? Thanks!


----------



## cacarulo

Yo quiero matar a mis vecinos. "A mis vecinos" es DO aunque esté encabezada por "a".
No se me ocurre ningún caso en que se use con objeto indirecto. ¿Habrá?


----------



## Jim986

Direct, or you can use both together: ¡Mátame!  ¡Mátame a mi! But not ¡Mata a mi!


----------



## karah5835

Thats what I thought but I was listening to a song today and I heard le mata and I thought it ment she kills him as in the girl is really pretty.. I thought with matar lo mata would be used, the direct object? So if I want to say they killed him it is lo mataron or le mataron??  Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Pitt

karah5835 said:


> Thats what I thought but I was listening to a song today and I heard le mata and I thought it ment she kills him as in the girl is really pretty.. I thought with matar lo mata would be used, the direct object? So if I want to say they killed him it is lo mataron or le mataron?? Gracias por tu ayuda


 
Hola:

En España se usa LE en vez de LO para una persona masculina. Este uso de LE en en vez de LO en función de complemento directo se llama _leísmo _y está admitido para una persona masculina. Ejemplos:

They killed him:
LO mataron = correcto
LE mataron = aceptable (leismo admitido para una persona masculina)

They killed her:
LA mataron = correcto
LE mataron = incorrecto (leísmo no admitido para una persona femenina)


Saludos


----------



## Jim986

Si, claro, prara simplificar yo te dí 3 ejemplos en imperativo desde los cuales puedes deducir el resto de casos, siempre que conoces el idioma. En indicativo puedes decir "mataron al vecino" o "al vecino le mataron/le mataron al vecino."


----------



## Pitt

Jim986 said:


> Si, claro, prara simplificar yo te dí 3 ejemplos en imperativo desde los cuales puedes deducir el resto de casos, siempre que conoces el idioma. En indicativo puedes decir "mataron al vecino" o "al vecino le mataron/le mataron al vecino."


 
A mi entender es correcto:

Mataron al vecino.
Al vecino lo / le mataron.

Pero creo que es incorrecto (al menos no es normal):
Le mataron al vecino.

Quisiera saber vuestras opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> A mi entender es correcto:
> 
> Mataron al vecino.
> Al vecino lo / le mataron.
> 
> Pero creo que es incorrecto (al menos no es normal):
> Le mataron al vecino.
> 
> Quisiera saber vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Pitt, ¡tanto tiempo!: Sí, es incorrecta la repetición del pronombre de objeto directo en ese caso, como cuando decimos "Lo vi a él". Sin embargo, solemos decirlo muchas veces, especialmente por estos lares.
Saludos.


----------



## Jim986

"Al gangster enemigo nº1 de Chicago le mataron mientras se le afeitaron en una barbería de la Calle 49". ¿Es incorrecto, correcto o sólo aceptable?


----------



## Rayines

Jim986 said:


> "Al gangster enemigo nº1 de Chicago le mataron mientras *lo*/le afeita*ban* en una barbería de la Calle 49". ¿Es incorrecto, correcto o sólo aceptable?


Es correcto, se acepta el "le" por tratarse de un objeto directo masculino. En la mayoría de los países hispanoamericanos decimos "lo mataron". (Te corregí el final de la oración). Lo que no se consideraría correcto según lo que estaban preguntando es: "Lo/Le mataron al gangster mientras........".


----------



## Jim986

Muchas gracias por los apuntes Rayines. Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Pero creo que es incorrecto (al menos no es normal):
> Le mataron al vecino.



No es normal, pero posible. Lo decimos más para la gente que consideramos nuestra:
_
Le mataron a su hijo en la guerra.

Le han matado el perrito que tenía._ 


Es normal en lenguaje informal.


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> No es normal, pero posible. Lo decimos más para la gente que consideramos nuestra:
> 
> _Le mataron a su hijo en la guerra._
> 
> _Le han matado el perrito que tenía._
> 
> 
> Es normal en lenguaje informal.


Hola Ynez: Yo consideré que Pitt había querido decir "le" por "Lo mataron al vecino", no como objeto indirecto , por eso consideré incorrecta la repetición.


----------



## Ynez

Rayines said:


> Hola Ynez: Yo consideré que Pitt había querido decir "le" por "Lo mataron al vecino", no como objeto indirecto , por eso consideré incorrecta la repetición.



A veces en los hilos ya no sabemos bien de qué hablamos, vamos, que yo no sabía qué querían decir, solo intenté pensar en algún ejemplo en el que dijéramos algo por el estilo.


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> A veces en los hilos ya no sabemos bien de qué hablamos, vamos, que yo no sabía qué querían decir, solo intenté pensar en algún ejemplo en el que dijéramos algo por el estilo.


Ynezita , pero está muy bien, porque vos incluiste lo que sería más correcto (al menos para mí): el uso de "le" como objeto indirecto, es decir que a la persona "le" mataron a un ser querido.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt, ¡tanto tiempo!: Sí, es incorrecta la repetición del pronombre de objeto directo en ese caso, como cuando decimos "Lo vi a él". Sin embargo, solemos decirlo muchas veces, especialmente por estos lares.
> Saludos.


 
Hola Inés: ¡Gracias por tu comentario! En este contexto he sacado del DPD:

La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del Río de la Plata: _«Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos»_ (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]).

Saludos


----------



## Salazaar

Hola a todos. Tenía una pregunta que concierne el leísmo. Leí en wikipedia que RAE dice que anque _le mató_ es incorrecto y _lo mató _es correcto, decir _los mató_ es incorrecto y se debe usar _les mató_... ¿Es verdad? Porque lo me confunde mucho (como todo el leísmo, loísmo y laísmo).
Un saludo 
p.s. Por favor, ¡corrijan mis errores, quería hablar el español correctamente!


----------



## Rayines

Salazaar said:


> Hola a todos. Tenía una pregunta que concierne el leísmo. Leí en wikipedia que RAE dice que anque _le mató_ es incorrecto y _lo mató _es correcto, decir _los mató_ es incorrecto y se debe usar _les mató_... ¿Es verdad? Porque lo me confunde mucho (como todo el leísmo, loísmo y laísmo).
> Un saludo
> p.s. Por favor, ¡corrijan mis errores, quería hablar el español correctamente!


Por favor: ¡Lee los hilos que figuran en la parte inferior de *esta página* sobre "leísmo"!. Si sigues sin entender, pregunta. 

Pitt lo ha explicado de maravilla.


----------



## Pitt

Salazaar said:


> Hola a todos. Tenía una pregunta que concierne el leísmo. Leí en wikipedia que RAE dice que anque _le mató_ es incorrecto y _lo mató _es correcto, decir _los mató_ es incorrecto y se debe usar _les mató_... ¿Es verdad? Porque lo me confunde mucho (como todo el leísmo, loísmo y laísmo).
> Un saludo
> p.s. Por favor, ¡corrijan mis errores, quería hablar el español correctamente!


 
He sacado de wikipedia:

En ciertas zonas de España, como Madrid, es frecuente el *leísmo* de persona, que consiste en sustituir la forma del pronombre de tercera persona para el complemento directo _*lo*_ o _la_ por la forma del pronombre de tercera persona para el complemento directo _le_, al contrario que *lo* que es habitual en Hispanoamérica. En España, pues, es corriente oír "Pedro le *mató*" o "Pedro *lo* *mató*" indistintamente, donde _le_ o _*lo*_ funcionan como complementos directos. La Real Academia Española admite esta construcción por *lo* corriente que es, aunque no la recomienda, pero prohíbe su uso en plural (_les_ *mató* en vez de _los_ *mató*)

Según este texto lo veo así:

Pedro LO mató = correcto
Pedro LE mató = aceptable (leísmo admitido)

Pedro LOS mató = correcto
Pedro LES mató = incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## Grammar2

Pitt said:


> A mi entender es correcto:
> 
> Mataron al vecino.
> Al vecino lo / le mataron.
> 
> Pero creo que es incorrecto (al menos no es normal):
> Le mataron al vecino.
> 
> Quisiera saber vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Saludos


*  (le) Mataron el vecino.*
Hi Pitt, *le mataron el vecino* es CORRECTO, este 'le' es un dativo superfluo o ético que indica la familiaridad o interés en su vecino que fue asesinado.

Grammar2.


----------



## Pitt

Grammar2 said:


> * (le) Mataron el vecino.*
> Hi Pitt, *le mataron el vecino* es CORRECTO, este 'le' es un dativo superfluo o ético que indica la familiaridad o interés en su vecino que fue asesinado.
> 
> Grammar2.


 
Hola: Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero en mi opinión es correcto *al vecino* (no: el vecino):

Mataron al vecino [C.D.]
Le [dativo ético] mataron al vecino [C.D.].

Saludos


----------



## Grammar2

Pitt said:


> Hola: Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero en mi opinión es correcto *al vecino* (no: el vecino):
> 
> Mataron al vecino [C.D.]
> Le [dativo ético] mataron al vecino [C.D.].
> 
> Saludos



(le) mataron el vecino
(le) mataron al vecino
mataron al vecino
mataron el vecino

Todas son correctas.

grammar2


----------



## Pitt

Grammar2 said:


> (le) mataron el vecino
> (le) mataron al vecino
> mataron al vecino
> mataron el vecino
> 
> Todas son correctas.
> 
> grammar2


 
El verbo _matar_ es transitivo y por eso exige un complemento directo de persona con la preposición a = al vecino (no: el vecino). 

Pitt


----------



## Salazaar

Pitt said:


> He sacado de wikipedia:
> 
> En ciertas zonas de España, como Madrid, es frecuente el *leísmo* de persona, que consiste en sustituir la forma del pronombre de tercera persona para el complemento directo _*lo*_ o _la_ por la forma del pronombre de tercera persona para el complemento directo _le_, al contrario que *lo* que es habitual en Hispanoamérica. En España, pues, es corriente oír "Pedro le *mató*" o "Pedro *lo* *mató*" indistintamente, donde _le_ o _*lo*_ funcionan como complementos directos. La Real Academia Española admite esta construcción por *lo* corriente que es, aunque no la recomienda, pero prohíbe su uso en plural (_les_ *mató* en vez de _los_ *mató*)
> 
> Según este texto lo veo así:
> 
> Pedro LO mató = correcto
> Pedro LE mató = aceptable (leísmo admitido)
> 
> Pedro LOS mató = correcto
> Pedro LES mató = incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, ahora lo entiendo completamente


----------



## flljob

_Que de noche le mataron al caballero, _
_la gala de Medina _
_la flor de Olmedo (Lope de Vega)_

Aquí Lope usa *le* en lugar de lo porque habla como madrileño y, además, usa tanto el pronombre como el sintagma nominal que es el complemento directo de matar. Le = caballero.
NO es un uso informal. Puede ser bien académico.


_Saludos._


----------



## Grammar2

Pitt said:


> El verbo _matar_ es transitivo y por eso exige un complemento directo de persona con la preposición a = al vecino (no: el vecino).
> 
> Pitt



Eso es cierto Pitt, *el verbo es transitivo*, pero hay otros verbos que según Ignacio Bosque, tomo 2 de la gramática de la lengua española, numeral 28.2, donde afirma  que el verbo 'llegar' la preposición 'a' personal no aparece :
*Llegaron los delegados  en misión oficia*l, no lleva 'a'.
*¿Hay delegados en la sala?, sí, los hay *( el verbo HABER no permite la preposición 'a'. El uso de la preposición 'a' en DO se presenta en los sujetos que actúan semánticamente como AGENTE y con determinado sujeto semántico, ya sea animado o inanimado así :

*El abogado escondió a los prisioneros.
La montaña escondió los prisioneros ( sin 'a') sujeto INANIMADO.*
Otros verbos que se comportan igual son : buscar, merecer.
*La diva conoce a muchos aficionados a la ópera*
*La ópera conoce muchos aficionados*. Sujeto inanimado.
*Han matado a un buscador de oro *( agente que ejecutó directamente la acción).
*Han matado un buscador de oro *( sin 'a' indirectamente causó la muerte en un accidente).
El verbo matar no impone la preposición 'a'  con SSNN indefinidos y sintagmas cuantificados  que no exigen 'a'. Como se ve arriba en los dos ejemplos con matar.
Grammar2


----------



## Rayines

Hola Grammar: Comparto con Pitt que en el caso del "vecino", ya que se trata de uno en especial, por lo menos yo usaría "Mataron al vecino".


----------



## Grammar2

Rayines said:


> Hola Grammar: Comparto con Pitt que en el caso del "vecino", ya que se trata de uno en especial, por lo menos yo usaría "Mataron al vecino".



No hay problema, pero un vecino es un sintagma nominal indefinido que puede usarse de las dos maneras

mataron a María
Mataron al Presidente
Mataron un hombre
Mataron una mujer
Mataron a su mujer
Mataron al vecino ( conocido por el hablante y por el oyente)
Mataron un vecino ( no conocido por el emisor ni el receptor)

Grammar2


----------



## Rayines

Grammar2 said:


> Mataron un vecino ( no conocido por el emisor ni el receptor)
> 
> Grammar2


Disculpame que insista, pero no es "un vecino", sino "el vecino", que es un poco más determinado. Igualmente, tal vez son distintas maneras de verlo.....


----------



## Grammar2

Rayines said:


> Disculpame que insista, pero no es "un vecino", sino "el vecino", que es un poco más determinado. Igualmente, tal vez son distintas maneras de verlo.....



Mataron  al (a+el) vecino ( agente directo, causante de su muerte)
Mataron el vecino ( muerte indirecta o aCCIDENTAL) UNA BALA PERDIDA, ETC.

lA FUENTE de esta diferencia es Ignacio Bosque, tomo 2, página 1786 cuando el sintagma nominal es indefinido o cuantificado no exigen 'a' pesonal.

Grammar2


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Disculpame que insista, pero no es "un vecino", sino "el vecino", que es un poco más determinado. Igualmente, tal vez son distintas maneras de verlo.....


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Según este enlace el uso de la preposición a es forzoso (Uso forzoso de a + complemento directo):
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...spañola/Complemento directo preposicional.htm

Ante *nombres comunes de persona* que, aun siendo inespecíficos o no consabidos, son complemento directo de verbos que suponen *afectación física* *o* *psíquica*:_acompañar, admirar, afectar, alabar, amar, empujar, engañar, golpear, maltratar, *matar*, odiar, perjudicar, saludar_, etc.
_Acompañó a una anciana hasta su casa._
_Admiro a los políticos que saben defender sus opiniones._
_Engañar a un jefe es imposible._


Un ejemplo entre muchos:
Salió de prisión y mató a una vecina.

Saludos


----------

